# Homemade Tools >  DIY Solar Generator 4/4 - Construction Tips & Tricks

## tsbrownie

Solar 104 - 4/4 Construction details on how I built a solar generator for work sites, camping, emergencies, bugging in or out, ... Sizing the system: controller, solar panels, etc. 






WARNING: This video depicts actions that if done improperly can result in fire, damage, injury or death. If you do not know what you are doing, do not do it. In viewing the video, the viewer agrees they are responsible for their own actions and they will hold the producer harmless from any and all damages.

----------


## DIYer

Thanks tsbrownie! We've added your Solar Generator to our Power Supplies category,
as well as to your builder page: tsbrownie's Homemade Tools. Your receipt:















Solar Generator
 by tsbrownie

tags:
generator, solar

----------

tsbrownie (Aug 12, 2019)

----------


## tsbrownie

Thanks. I apologize, I never seem to select the right category and you guys have to take your time to move them.

----------

